# Interesting article on GMO



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Tripped across this article this morning:

http://wallstcheatsheet.com/life/10-problems-with-genetically-modified-foods.html/?ref=YF

Page 8 was of particular interest


No independent is research allowed on patented GM seeds.
Farmers purchasing Monsanto's seeds must sign a contract promising they will not replant seeds, meaning that they must repurchase costly amounts of seeds each year and hurt their own financial livelihood in the process.
Monsanto controls 80 percent of the GM corn market and 93 percent of the GM soy market.
Monsanto dominates approximately 40 percent of the seed market in the U.S. and 20 percent abroad.

If true, it makes me wonder whatever happened to the Anti-trust laws?

Pages 9 and 10 are even more interesting.

Ralph


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Money is power and power is money. I agree with you 100 percent! I hope this year to be HMO free as I go more forage and livestock. Mel


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> If true, it makes me wonder whatever happened to the Anti-trust laws?
> 
> Ralph


Yep, they got "all lawyered up"......they created and hired what is known as one of the top three battery of lawyers in the world....and it has paid off tremendously for them.....and it seems that judges always rule in their favor too.....hmmm.

Regards, Mike


----------

